# modified Wanderer build



## snapper388

I started this build about 9 months back and had to stop because of health problems and have recently decided to try to finish it! so far I have replaced wheel bearings, cleaned and painted the frame, sealed the floor top and bottom, and framed the side walls. next I plan to install side walls, frame the ends and roof then skin it. then I can do the wiring and interior.


----------



## Admin

This is amazing! I look forward to following your progress!


----------



## snapper388

got my trailer back on it's wheels, bought more glue and glue clamps! first of week will paint the floor the floor has a primer/sealer and needs painted . will cut some more studs and braces! all of the lumber except the plywood will be cut from used lumber. trying to keep the build as affordable as possible.


----------



## Admin

I bet you are having a blast with this!


----------



## snapper388

installed my side walls and started framing the ends, next I will cut and stain the end panels and install vertical braces in the ends while the panels dry. add yes I am having a blast! I enjoy anything to do with building things.


----------



## Admin

I am loving following your progress with this project.

Would you mind if I shared this thread on Facebook?


----------



## snapper388

Cricket said:


> I am loving following your progress with this project.
> 
> Would you mind if I shared this thread on Facebook?


I don't mind! I think i'll also put it on my facebook with a note to watch the build on this forum.


----------



## Admin

snapper388 said:


> I don't mind! I think i'll also put it on my facebook with a note to watch the build on this forum.


Awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## snapper388

today I finished framing the ends, added braces in the front for a 5000 a/c (in case I need it later) , next I will cut stain and install end panels, then start on the roof. decided to use new boards for the roof and bought some extra for the ends.


----------



## Admin

WOW! You are getting a long ways fast!


----------



## snapper388

today I cut and stained the end panels and installed the panels on the front end. I will try to install the rear panels tomorrow


----------



## Admin

This is looking amazing! Love it!


----------



## snapper388

waiting on the weather so I can work on the camper, weather man said 20% rain and it rained all day. I think he meant 20% chance of sun


----------



## Admin

snapper388 said:


> waiting on the weather so I can work on the camper, weather man said 20% rain and it rained all day. I think he meant 20% chance of sun


It's been the same way in Texas lately.


----------



## snapper388

installed the end panels this morning, next I need to build the roof, door and trim the outside. but right now it"s time to :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## Admin

I cannot begin to tell you how much I am enjoying following this project.


----------



## snapper388

didn't work on it today because the weather man said 60% rain and thunderstorms:bang: the sun shined all day:shocked: I will try working on it tomorrow.


----------



## snapper388

I framed the roof today, if its nice tomorrow I will skin the roof and seal it im using 1/4 plywood then glue canvas to the plywood and paint the canvas. im building it to be a cap that sits on top of the walls and drops down 1 inch on the outside. the square in the middle can be used for a/c or roof vent. still undecided which a/c to use so I am preparing for both.


----------



## Admin

You are making amazing progress!


----------



## snapper388

I added a few braces and installed the plywood to the roof today. next I will glue down the canvas and paint.


----------



## snapper388

or I could do this in memory of Ivan


----------



## snapper388

I glued the canvas to the plywood this morning, after the glue dries I will paint it and then install it .


----------



## Admin

It won't be long until it is ready to do some camping!


----------



## snapper388

I applied 2 coats of paint yesterday and 2 more today, I will give it 1 more coat tomorrow and then install the roof. then I can seal and trim the outside corners and start on the inside. these images are not a double post the paint is the same color as the canvas.


----------



## snapper388

I applied the last coat of paint, installed the power inlet and breaker panel. after the paint dries i'll get the roof installed, make and install exterior trim, then I will either install the a/c or build and install the door.


----------



## snapper388

I placed the roof on top of the camper today, I will try to secure it and install some braces tomorrow. its starting to look more like a camper:thumbup1: as soon as I seal the corners I will take more pics of the outside. i'm having to keep it covered because of rain.


----------



## snapper388

I secured the roof to the walls today. I planned on cutting the trim but I got to hot and had to stop. 95 degrees inside the camper at 9:30 this morning


----------



## Admin

I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## snapper388

I made all the trim for the outside and sanded most of it before I had to stop. as soon as the rain stops I will stain and install the trim. I also ordered an a/c mounting gasket, when it comes in I will install the a/c and will be able to work inside the camper.


----------



## snapper388

I stained the trim yesterday and installed it today, next I will trim the bottom edge of the roof, build the door and start on the inside. I will also install a couple windows in a few weeks.


----------



## Admin

WOW! I can't believe how fast this is coming along!


----------



## snapper388

I built and installed the door today! i'll make and install the trim for the door and roof the first of next week.


----------



## snapper388

today I built a handle to install next to the door and started on the door trim, while cutting the trim the plate broke off the bottom of my jig saw:shocked: guess i'll start back on the electrical until I can buy a new saw.


----------



## snapper388

I bought a couple of windows for the camper, also bought a new jig saw and two 10'' saw blades one for the table saw and one for the miter saw. now I can start working on it again.


----------



## snapper388

I used the aluminum trim from the beds of my old popup for the molding around the door, run the wires for the a/c, took a few pictures and covered it back up because of rain as soon as it stops raining I will start working on it again.


----------



## snapper388

I installed one of the windows, the handle next to the door and pulled the wire for the interior lights and porch light. I will try to work on it some more the first of the week.


----------



## Admin

Oh wow! :thumbup1:


----------



## snapper388

I insulated and installed the ceiling and run some more wires this morning. whin the rain stops i'll install another window and try to install the a/c.


----------



## Admin

I can barely wait to see this completed.

I need to show this to my son.


----------



## snapper388

I installed the moulding around the roof, made and installed the door stop moulding and installed the door lock.


----------



## Admin

I sure wish I had the skill level to build one of these.


----------



## snapper388

all you need is some basic knowledge of carpentry and a lot of research. you can find detailed plans for several different campers and teardrops online.


----------



## snapper388

I finally had a nice day to work on the camper, I installed a drip rail above the door, removed sealed and reinstalled the exterior trim, cleaned and installed the air conditioner.


----------



## Admin

It won't be long now! :clapping:


----------



## snapper388

today I wired the a/c, installed the a/c cover, installed one light, installed the plug for trailer wiring and run battery cables.


----------



## snapper388

today I applied another coat of waterproof stain to the outside and mounted the porch light. if it don't rain next week i'll try to mount the tail lights, marker lights, and clearance lights then I can do some more work on the wiring.


----------



## snapper388

today I mounted all the marker lights and tail lights. next I will try to install another window, do some more wiring and finish the fender wells.


----------



## Admin

It won't be long now before it is ready to take out on a test run! :thumbup1:


----------



## snapper388

I installed the back window and started on the wheel wells this morning, next i'll finish the wheel wells and wiring.


----------



## snapper388

this morning I resealed all the outside trim, ran and connected the wires for the tail, turn and marker lights. next I will try to build the wheel wells and battery wires.


----------



## Admin

snapper388 said:


> this morning I resealed all the outside trim, ran and connected the wires for the tail, turn and marker lights. next I will try to build the wheel wells and battery wires.


Have you already planned for first trip with it? :smile:


----------



## snapper388

havn't decided if we're going to Gulf Shores Al. or Navarre beach Fl. still have a lot to do before the first trip.


----------



## snapper388

I connected the 12 volt wiring except the light switches and installed a power converter, next I will try to build the wheel wells and start insulating the inside.


----------



## snapper388

found some more of what I call roadside treasure and now have enough lumber to finish the wheel wells (boxes) and build a counter in the front. the 2x4 frames are used for protecting siding during shipment I cut them into 1x2s and 5/8''x 3 1/4'' s4s boards the 1x2s will be used for the wheel wells and the s4s boards will be for the counter top. I have also purchased the 1/8'' plywood for the inside walls. I started on one of the wheel wells and will try to finish them later this week. the wheel wells will also hold up one side of the bed.


----------



## Tony50556

Looking good!!!


----------



## snapper388

I changed my mind about wheel boxes decided to do a different design. smaller, strong and different.


----------



## Tony50556

Really coming along good


----------



## snapper388

after a hard rain this past Tuesday I found water soaking through the water seal and wetting the plywood, now I have to sand the sealer off the exterior walls, restain and reseal :sad2: I will try to get started the first ok next week.


----------



## snapper388

after two days of sanding I have about 3/4 of the thompsons off hoping to finish sanding Thursday then stain and 2 or 3 coats of helmsman . then I can start back on the inside.


----------



## Admin

It has been so much fun following this build! :smile:


----------



## Bamps

Wow, looks incredible.


----------



## snapper388

today I finished sanding and staining, tomorrow I will try to apply a coat or two of helmsman urethane. then I can reinstall all the lights.


----------



## snapper388

I applied the first coat of urethane and painted the trim around the door later in the week i'll try to apply another coat .


----------



## snapper388

I applied two more coats of urethane, reinstalled the lights and resealed all the trim .


----------



## snapper388

today I installed the insulation, I will try to install the inside walls next week.


----------



## snapper388

today I installed most of the interior walls, I will try to finish the walls, trim, and install the receptacles later in the week.


----------



## snapper388

I finished installing the interior walls, most of the moulding, and installed some of the lights . I will try to finish the trim, build the counter top and bed next week.


----------



## snapper388

I finished all the electrical except 2 lights, built and installed the front counter top. next I will try to build the bed, install carpet, finish outside trim and install the bumper.


----------



## Admin

I was just wondering tonight how your project was coming.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Quentin8

So many wonderful things, great work! :vs_karate:


----------



## Quentin8

Looks incredible!!!


----------------------------------------------------
LG G4 cover casesam


----------



## snapper388

i started building the bed! i built the frame and installed 1/2'' plywood for the platform, and installed the hinges. next i will trim the walls next to the bed and install 1/8'' plywood to the bottom so it will look like part of the wall when it is up.


----------



## snapper388

i framed the wall around the bed and installed the 1/8'' plywood on the wall and bottom of the bed, i used slide bolts to hold the bed up and when down it sits on the wheel wells. i will try to varnish the wall and bed tomorrow .


----------



## nicoleroofing

Wow! This look amazing. I appreciate your effort.


----------



## snapper388

today I made a new handle, varnished the bottom of the bed, wall and wheel wells, finished installing the lights and installed the breaker box cover. next I will install the carpet, finish the inside trim and build the bumper.


----------



## snapper388

today I installed the carpet, finished the trim on the inside and carpeted the bed platform. tomorrow I will try to build the bumper, make and install the outside trim.


----------



## snapper388

today I installed, stained and varnished the bumper. next I will try to install the outside trim and install the awning rail.


----------



## snapper388

today I made the curtain rods, curtain rod brackets, installed the curtains, painted the awning rail and cut the trim for the outside. tomorrow I will try to install the awning rail and install the outside trim.


----------



## snapper388

I repainted the awning rail and installed the outside moulding, next I will install the awning rail and replace the safety chains on the trailer.


----------



## snapper388

had a hail storm Friday and the wanderer was damaged on one side wall and the rear wall after the hail we had a lot of rain and some of the wood got wet and stained. after the wood dries I will sand, repair and paint the camper.


----------



## bobvaughn

Oh no a hail storm is not good on any vehicle. I hope you can get it repaired to where it was before....so you can head out to Top Sail state park.....


----------



## snapper388

I will fill the damaged wood and cracks with fiberglass, then prime and paint the camper, and replace the trim. today I removed all the exterior moulding, and made new moulding, tomorrow I will try to repair the damaged wood and then prime the outside


----------



## snapper388

I repaired the damage and primed the camper next I will seal all the joints and corners, then paint and install trim.


----------



## snapper388

I applied the first coat of paint. as soon as the rain stops I will apply two more coats of paint, seal the joints and install the trim.


----------



## snapper388

today I applied the last coat of paint and applied a second coat of paint to the moulding, and sealed all the seams. tomorrow I will try to install the trim


----------



## Admin

Are you gonna give it a name?


----------



## snapper388

Cricket said:


> Are you gonna give it a name?


I,m not sure what I will call it yet. it is a modified version of a home made trailer called the wanderer. but I would like to come up with a good name for it.


----------



## snapper388

today I finished installing the exterior moulding, sealed the trim, reinstalled the lights and touched up some paint.


----------



## snapper388

I repainted the frame and bumper, installed the drip rail over the door, and installed new safety chains. the build is now complete.


----------



## old_guy_camping

:thumbup1:
Job well done!


----------



## snapper388

I thought I would share some before and after pictures and say sometimes you can make something good out of something bad.


----------



## Admin

It has been so much for for me watching your build. 

You have done an AMAZING job with it.

Maybe you should paint a name for it on the end or side.

The Wandering Snapper....


----------



## highlonesome

Thanks for posting your build, your camper is huge, mine is a teardrop camper build on a harbor freight 4X8 foot trailer. I'll be pulling it with my little Toyota Tacoma four cylinder pickup. Just started on it. Please keep us informed on your build, very nice so far.


----------



## RVCamper

Wow amazing pictures! Looks amazing, way to go. 

Happy & Safe Travels!


----------



## jackweathers223

You should add some rv slideout awning to that to make a bigger space on the ground when you settle camp. Is that a good idea? What you think?


----------

